# Still on a high from this weekend!



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago, I got a call from another local dairy goat farmer. Her farm is on the "Kaw Valley Farm Tour," a tour of about 24 local farms that happens the 1st weekend of October every year here in the Lawrence, KS area. It was initially started up, in part, by "The Merc," a local cooperative grocery store that specializes in local/organic/fair trade (and which also carries my laundry soap). Anyhow, she makes cheese and such, but does not make soap and always has a local GM soaper there to promote other GM products besides food. Previously used soapers were either not satisfactory or were unavailable, so she googled "Kansas Goat Milk Soap" and found me. So, for a $50 booth fee, I got to go out there and I sold over $900 of stuff over the weekend. AND, she wants me to come back next year! :biggrin dance:

So that's all very cool, and I have a question for any of you who have done them: in years past, they have offered soap making demos during the tour. Good idea or bad idea to try to do this for next year? Any major logistical considerations that might not come to my mind, having not done that before?

Thanks!!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow Amazing!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy Batman! That's awesome! You better hurry up and get that new soap room up and going. I bet you have some restocking to do. 

I've never done any soaping demos (other than friends and family) but I've been toying around with the idea of having an open house to sell some soap this holiday season. I was thinking of doing some soaping demos. Nothing fancy, just whipping us some batches and letting folks watch. I have people who are constantly asking me to. I think customers would love it but I would certainly have some extra bodies along to help out and to handle sales.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congratulations- that is awesome!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Way to go Stacey! That is wonderful. A couple of things to think about if you want to do a soaping demonstration . . . set up a specific time, be sure you have enough assistants so you can continue to sell soap while you're demonstrating, and be sure you have access to everything you need in order to make soap, such as running water, electricity, etc. Also, do you have enough "hands" to bring all the extras you'll need to make soap as well as all the products you'll need to sell. Caroline


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats, Stacey! You deserved it for all the hard work that you do. It's a great feeling to have such a weekend of sales, isn't it?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats, Stacey! That is great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Way to go Stacey!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That is GREAT!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

:woohoo Congrats, so nice to have your hard work appreciated in a tangible way.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And thanks again. :biggrin


----------

